
Jamie Dimon's $13B Secret Revealed Following FOIA Litigation - granfalloon
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/09/jamie-dimon-billion-dollar-secret-jp-morgan
======
HillaryBriss
Chase was accused of packaging defective loans

